# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  نــدى - يمامة المنتدى

## عصام علم الدين

*الـيـَمـَامـَّه*

 :f2: 
*يـَمـَامـِّة الـمـُنـتـَدى
قـَلـمـهـّا لـِيـه جـِنـَاحـَات
بـنـطـِيـر مـَعـَاه ف الـفـَضـّا
مـَاتـهـمـنـَاش مـَسـَافـَات
يـِاريـتـنـِي عـَنـدي فـَضـّا
يـَاريـت ف وقـتـِي سـَاعـَات
كـُنـت أقـرا مـَا مـَضـّى
و أقـرالـهـّا ف الـجـَايـَات*
 :f2: 
*ده كـَلامـهـَا حـِلـو إن بـَدا
و حـِلـو ف الـنـهـَايـَات
لـَو حـِلـم فـِيـه إبـتـَدى
ف وقـت م الأوقـَات
هـَتـشـُوفـُه فـَجـأه بـَقـّى
حـَقـِيـقـّه مـش خـيـَالات*
 :f2: 
*كـَلامـهـّا صـُوت لـِيـه صـَدى
كـَلامـهـّا لـِيـه نـَغـمـَات
تـِقـراه تـِحـِّس بـرضـّا
و تـعـِيـش ف الـذكـريـَات

 هـَتـلاقـِي يـُوم إنـقـضـَى
و الـتـَانـِي ف الـبـِدايـَات
و دمـُوع هـَتـنـزِّل كـِدا
بـَعـديـهـَا إبـتـِسـَامـَات
و إنـت مـَابـِيـن دا ويـدا
سـَرحـَان وسـط الـسـُكـَات
تـِسـمـَّع لـبـُلـبـُل شـَدّا
و مـعـَاه تـِقـُول غـِنـوات

هـَتـشـُوف بـعـِيـد ع الـمـَدى
الـضـَى و الـنـِجـمـَات
و الـفـَجـر تـِلـقـَاه بـَدا
ف حـكـَايـَّه م الـحـكـَايـَات
كـَتـبـِّتـهـّا لـِيـنـّا نـَدى
أغـلـَى و أعـز الإخـوات

*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## ابن البلد

تسلم أيدك أ/ عصام 
كتبت ووصفت فأبدعت 

والحقيقة اليمامة تستاهل في قلم مميز ومجهود عطاء لا ينضب
ربنا يبارك فيها يارب

ويبارك فيك أ/ عصام

 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الله الله الله
  هو القصيدة دى جميلة علشان إنت اللى كاتبها يا عصام
  ولا علشان هى مكتوبة عن اليمامة
  ولا علشان الإتنين مع بعض؟
 :: 
  بجد الواحد محظوظ جدا إن ربنا كرمه بمنتدى أبناء مصر
  وأعضاء منتدى أبناء مصر
  روح جميلة وصادقة من الأخوة والصداقة الحقيقية 
 :f: 
  ندى دى حكايتها حكاية
  ما شاء الله عليها
  يعنى تستحق يكتب فيه دوادوين شعر 
 :f2: 
  ينبوع دائم التدفق بكل ما هو صافى ونقى
  ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله
  ربنا يبارك لنا فيها وفى تواجدها وعطائها وسخائها
 :f2: 
  ده مجرد تسجيل حضور
  وإن شاء الله لى عودة
  وكل الشكر لك يا عصام على القصيدة الجميلة
  والإحساس المرهف
  واللفتة الإنسانية الرائعة
 ::

----------


## nova_n

الأستاذ عصام علم الدين

الله جميلة القصيدة وهدية حلوة للاستاذة اليمامة
فهى تستحق كل الخير 
وهى نهر للعطاء الذى لا يجف
تمنياتى لها بالحير والسعادة
ولحضرتك لكلماتك الجميلة

شكرا

----------


## الشاطر حسن

ياسلام ياأستاذ عصام والله أثلجت صدري وعبرت بأحلى الكلمات اللي ماعرفش أقوله في صفحات
أم آدم دي ربنا يجازيها خير ويبارك فيها وفي أولادها وأبو أولادها .انسانة فطرتها سليمة وفكرها راقي وبتعرف تعبر عن رأيها ببلاغة وبتساعدها خلفيتها الثقافية الرائعة وكمان ست بيت شاطرة ماشاء الله عليها .وأظن أكتر من كده كمان .
أحسبها إن شاء الله على خير ولا أزكي على الله أحدا
أمتعتنا ياأستاذ عصام خصوصا والواحد لامس بنفسه معنى وصدق الكلمات 
ليك ياباشا باقة حروف مني 
ولأم آدم باقة حروف 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الشاطر حسن

اوعى يكون كتبت بالخط الوحش الصغير  ::

----------


## nariman

بعد ماعرفتها هنا لفترة تأكدت انها اختارت لنفسها اللقب المناسب .. اليمامة
بكل ما يعنيه المعنى وأكثر 

تسلم ايدك يا أستاذ عصام ..حقيقي أبدعت وأحسنت الإختيار
 ::

----------


## اليمامة

الأستاذ العزيز / عصام علم الدين 

لن تعرف كم كانت هذه الأبيات مفاجأة قوية لى لم أتوقعها ولا فى أجمل أحلامى ..والحقيقة أننى أشعر بثقل الخجل والإحراج لدرجة أشعر معها لو استطعت أن أتعامل مع الأمر وكأن شيئا لم يحدث من فرط شعورى بأن هذا الإحتفاء الكبير من أجلى أنا هذا الشأن الصغير !
معقول ..هذا الكلام عنى ؟
وبمقدار وقع المفاجأة الذى مازال يعقد لسانى وأحاسيسى بقدر ما يتنامى داخلى شعور ثمل بالتقدير والإعزاز والألفة والفرحة .. كيف أشكرك أيها الأخ الذى اشعر بأخوته الصادقة الحقيقية والقوية والذى أسال مشاعرى تجاه كيان وأشخاص لطالما أحببتهم فى الله ؟

ان ما يحدث فى الفترة الأخيرة فى الواقع يؤكد على أن العوالم هذه التى نتقابل خلالها عبر الأثير والموجات أصبحت لا يمكنها أن تنفصل عن واقعنا الملموس ..أصبحت العوالم الإفتراضية لصيقة الواقع حتى كادت الحواجز الإفتراضية الخيالية والمفبركة أن تتلاشى وأن يمتزج العالمان ليصبحا عالما واحدا يجمعنا ..وسيمتزجا أكثر كلما تقدم الإنسان بهذا الشكل نحو انسانيته وتطويع الوسائل لخدمة هذه السمة الأصلية بعد أن أصبحت هذه العوالم هى شىء اساسى وحى ونابض فى حياتنا ..

هنا أشعر بأنه ما عاد يفصلنى شىء عن اخوة أحببتهم فى الله وأشعر أننى أعرفهم وأراهم كما فى الحقيقة ..وهذا بناء على تقدمنا فى علاقاتنا الطيبة ونحو مساعى انسانية شاملة ومرغوبة تحتاجها أرواحنا وتمس قلوبنا وتشعرنا كم نحن انسان ..ان الحواجز هنا بيننا تلاشت تقريبا ..فالحمد لله رب العالمين 

أتمنى كل ما أتمنى أن أكون كما ترى وتتصور ..وكما عبرت فرشتك البديعة بأجمل الألوان التى ابتدعتها قريحتك الشاعرية ..

ولسوف يحدونى الأمل دائما فى اننا سنظل نشعل فتيل الأيام والكلمات لنمضى فى هذا الطريق الآمل جميعا ..وسويا ان شاء الله 


أخى العزيز ..عصام علم الدين 

عينى تبتسم وقلبى أيضا 

فكل الرضا لقلبك

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز عصام علم الدين 

كعادتك بطيبة قلبك واحساسك المرهف تشعغر وتعبر عن انسانه طيبه القلب والمشاعر 

طيبه قلب من الشاعر وطيبه تقابلها من اليمامه 

لا نستطيع ان نفصل بين الكلمات سواء من عبر ووصف وبين من وصفته الكلمات 

احساس جميل من الموده والاخوه الراقيه  لن يوجد الا  بين ابناء مصر 

اختى العزيزة اليمامه  تستحق اكثر  بكثير من الكلمات  فلا تستطيع الكلمات ان توفيها حقها من العطاء والوفاء والاخلاق والثقافة 

ربنا يبارك فيك ويجزيك خير فى ابناءك ادم وحمزة  وكل اسرتك الكريمة

----------


## نوورا

*الأستاذ عصام
الاستاذة اليمامة

مشاعر جميلة وكلمات رقيقة ومعبرة عن حقيقة لمستها
من خلال الردود والموضوعات لليمامة الجميلة
صحيح انا جديدة بس حاسة انى اعرفكم من زمان
حقيقى باشعر أنكم عائلتى الكبيرة
تمنياتى لكم الخير والتوافق على طول يارب

تسلم ايديك أستاذ عصام ومشاعرك كمان
ومبروك أستاذة يمامة تستحقى


*

----------


## فراشة

الله على جمال الكلمات والروح
من شاعر مرهف الحس
لإنسانة جديرة بكل كلمة وأكثر
حقا ندى منذ دخولها المنتدى وهي اليمامة الرقيقة
التي تحط في أي ركن فتملؤه بهجة وعطاء
وحقاً ندى هذا ليس مجرد عالم افتراضي 
هو فعلا جزء من واقعنا ومن فكرنا ووجداننا
شاعرنا المبدع عصام .. رائعة كلماتك
الرقيقة ندى .. تستحقين وأكثر

----------


## saydsalem

*كلمات جميلة ومعبرة
وجدان حساس ونابض بالشعر
لك كل التحية
على هذا الابداع والتميز
تقبل مروري 
د. السيد عبد الله سالم*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> الأستاذ العزيز / عصام علم الدين 
> 
> لن تعرف كم كانت هذه الأبيات مفاجأة قوية لى لم أتوقعها ولا فى أجمل أحلامى ..والحقيقة أننى أشعر بثقل الخجل والإحراج لدرجة أشعر معها لو استطعت أن أتعامل مع الأمر وكأن شيئا لم يحدث من فرط شعورى بأن هذا الإحتفاء الكبير من أجلى أنا هذا الشأن الصغير !
> معقول ..هذا الكلام عنى ؟
> وبمقدار وقع المفاجأة الذى مازال يعقد لسانى وأحاسيسى بقدر ما يتنامى داخلى شعور ثمل بالتقدير والإعزاز والألفة والفرحة .. كيف أشكرك أيها الأخ الذى اشعر بأخوته الصادقة الحقيقية والقوية والذى أسال مشاعرى تجاه كيان وأشخاص لطالما أحببتهم فى الله ؟
> 
> ان ما يحدث فى الفترة الأخيرة فى الواقع يؤكد على أن العوالم هذه التى نتقابل خلالها عبر الأثير والموجات أصبحت لا يمكنها أن تنفصل عن واقعنا الملموس ..أصبحت العوالم الإفتراضية لصيقة الواقع حتى كادت الحواجز الإفتراضية الخيالية والمفبركة أن تتلاشى وأن يمتزج العالمان ليصبحا عالما واحدا يجمعنا ..وسيمتزجا أكثر كلما تقدم الإنسان بهذا الشكل نحو انسانيته وتطويع الوسائل لخدمة هذه السمة الأصلية بعد أن أصبحت هذه العوالم هى شىء اساسى وحى ونابض فى حياتنا ..
> 
> هنا أشعر بأنه ما عاد يفصلنى شىء عن اخوة أحببتهم فى الله وأشعر أننى أعرفهم وأراهم كما فى الحقيقة ..وهذا بناء على تقدمنا فى علاقاتنا الطيبة ونحو مساعى انسانية شاملة ومرغوبة تحتاجها أرواحنا وتمس قلوبنا وتشعرنا كم نحن انسان ..ان الحواجز هنا بيننا تلاشت تقريبا ..فالحمد لله رب العالمين 
> ...


*الأخت الفاضله و العزيزه اليمامه

أعترف أنني قد وجدت في ردك مايفوق الكلمات المتواضعه التي دفعتك لكتابته - و هذا أمر لم يفاجئني على الإطلاق
فقد عهدتك و عهدك كل من يتابعون موضوعاتك و مشاركاتك صاحبة قلم متميز 
و قمة تميز هذا القلم تتضح في كونه رسول لروحك الجميله و شخصيتك الرائعه و أخلاقك المحترمه
ما أستغربته هو أنك قد وجدتي كلماتي المتواضعه أمر مفاجئ لك
إذ أنني و الحق يقال لم أفعل شئ سوا أنني قد قمت بجمع أراء بعض المحبين لقلمك و المتابعين لكتاباتك و المعتزين بشخصك الكريم
و كتبتها هنا بشكل متناسق إلى حد ما - و كأني حامل بريد قد جاءك برساله خط فيها البعض منا في هذا المنتدى الحبيب حرفاً
حرفاً خطه البعض منا آملاً أن يكون معبراً لك عن شديد إمتنانه على تلك المتعه التي يلقاها من وراء قراءة ماتكتبينه
حرفاً خطه البعض منا آملاً أن يكون معبراً عن خالص تقديره لكل هذا الجهد الذي تبذلينه من أجل أن يبقى هذا البيت الذي يضمنا
بيتاً يمتلأ بمشاعر الأخوه و الصداقه و الألفه و الحب في الله
و لعلك تدركين أختي الفاضله من خلال مشاركات بعض أحباءك هنا أن هذه الكلمات المتواضعه التي كتبتها أنا لا يصح أن تستدعي دهشتك
فأنت بالفعل تستحقين مايفوق ماتعبر عنه الكلمات من إمتنان و إعتزاز و تقدير
و لذلك فأنا أحيل هذا الشعور بالدهشه الذي إنتابك - إلى تواضعك الجم و طيب أصلك الذي لا يخفى على أحد منا
أحمد الله أختي الفاضله أن أتيحت لي الفرصه كي أكون ساعي البريد الذي أتاك برساله من محبينك
لكي نرى جميعاً عيناك و قلبك يبتسمان و أنت من دأبت على رسم الإبتسامه على عيوننا و فوق شفانا و ملأت بها قلوبنا
و بكل الرضا الذي أمتلأ به قلبي لرضاك أختي الكريمه من خلال كلماتك الطيبه
أسأل الله العلي القدير أن يديم رضاه عليك و علينا جميعاً
و ألا يحرمنا من تلك العلاقه الإنسانيه الجميله التي تربط بيننا في بيتنا الحبيب
منتدى أبناء مصر
شكراً لك

أخوك
عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> تسلم أيدك أ/ عصام 
> كتبت ووصفت فأبدعت 
> 
> والحقيقة اليمامة تستاهل فهي قلم مميز ومجهود عطاء لا ينضب
> ربنا يبارك فيها يارب
> 
> ويبارك فيك أ/ عصام


*الحبيب أحمد صلاح

و سلمت يداك أنت أيضاً
و أظنني لا أخالف الحقيقه إذا أنا قلت أنني قد عبرت عما تود إنت أيضاً قوله
فاليمامه تستحق منا بالفعل كل تقدير و إمتنان
بارك الله فيها و فيك

أخوك
عصام علم الدين*

----------


## اليمامة

> تسلم أيدك أ/ عصام 
> كتبت ووصفت فأبدعت 
> 
> والحقيقة اليمامة تستاهل في قلم مميز ومجهود عطاء لا ينضب
> ربنا يبارك فيها يارب
> 
> ويبارك فيك أ/ عصام



ربنا يخليك ابن البلد ويبارك فيك
وكم أسعدنى وجودك ورأيك هنا
وانتهز الفرصة لأن أشكرك على كل مجهوداتك التى تبذلها ..
من أن يظل هذا الكيان موجود ليجمعنا ويآلف بين قلوبنا 

مع تمنياتى لك دائما بالتوفيق وأن يكلل الله خطاك دائما بالخير
وبما تحب وتتمنى 

تحية اعزاز وتقدير

 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> الله الله الله
>   هو القصيدة دى جميلة علشان إنت اللى كاتبها يا عصام
>   ولا علشان هى مكتوبة عن اليمامة
>   ولا علشان الإتنين مع بعض؟
> 
>   بجد الواحد محظوظ جدا إن ربنا كرمه بمنتدى أبناء مصر
>   وأعضاء منتدى أبناء مصر
>   روح جميلة وصادقة من الأخوة والصداقة الحقيقية 
> 
> ...


أخى العزيز جدا الذى لم تلده أمى أحمد ناصر 
حقا تظل الكلمات أمام التعبير عن مقدار اعتزازى بك وتقديرى لك عاجزة عن النقل 
فأنت انسان بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معان 
تعلمنا منك هنا كيف نحترم الصغير والكبير
وكيف يكون الرجال على قوتهم ونبلهم .. من أكثر الكائنات رقة وانسانية واحترام 
أسمح لى أن أستعير جملة قالتها لك مصراوية من قبل على ما أتذكر هى ( أنت رجل من الزمن الجميل )
وأنت يا أحمد رجل كما أفهم للرجولة معنى 

الشكر لك يا أحمد حتى السماء 
وأرجو أن تصدق بلا مبالغة منى أننى أقل مما تعتقد 
وأننى ممتلئة بعيوب أحاول أن أتخطاها 

بارك الله فيك وفى أسرتك وسدد دائما خطاك
وعودتك كما تعلم ..تدخل البهجة دائما على قلوبنا 
فمرحبا ومرحبا

 :f2:

----------


## فاضــل

اليمامة تعرف جيدا ما تقول و كيف تشعر بما تقول  

و عصام يعرف جيدا كيف يقول ما يود أن يقول و كيف يفهم ما يقال 

و ما يخرج من القلب يصل إلى القلب 

و ما يخرج من اللسان لا يتجاوز الآذان

لذا فحديث القلوب سهل الخروج .. سهل الوصول .. سهل الفهم .. سهل التصديق .. سهل التقدير .. لمن يحسنون لغة الصدق و القلوب 

و أنتم تحسنونها 

 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> الأستاذ عصام علم الدين
> 
> الله جميلة القصيدة وهدية حلوة للاستاذة اليمامة
> فهى تستحق كل الخير 
> وهى نهر للعطاء الذى لا يجف
> تمنياتى لها بالحير والسعادة
> ولحضرتك لكلماتك الجميلة
> 
> شكرا



ربنا يخليكى يا نوفا
وأشكر لك وجودك ومشاركتك فى هذا الحدث الجميل بالنسبة لى 
وأنت أيضا يا نوفا مثال للفتاة المهذبة الرقيقة ..المستنيرة والمجدة
أتمنى لك التوفيق فى حياتك العلمية والعملية 

 :f2:

----------


## kethara

*أخى الفاضل عصام
أختى الرقيقة اليمامة

كلمات رائعة تحمل الصدق والمشاعر الطيبة بين طياتها
وتعبر عن مكنونك الدمث الذى تعودناه منك دائما
ويمامة أخت فاضلة تستحق الخير وكل الصفات الرائعة
هدية رقيقة من شخص نبيل لأخت رائعة

دمتم بكل الخير والألق
تحيتى*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> الله الله الله
>   هو القصيدة دى جميلة علشان إنت اللى كاتبها يا عصام
>   ولا علشان هى مكتوبة عن اليمامة
>   ولا علشان الإتنين مع بعض؟
> 
>   بجد الواحد محظوظ جدا إن ربنا كرمه بمنتدى أبناء مصر
>   وأعضاء منتدى أبناء مصر
>   روح جميلة وصادقة من الأخوة والصداقة الحقيقية 
> 
> ...


*أخي الحبيب أحمد ناصر

إذا أنت وجدت القصيده جميله فهذا أمر يسعدني حقاً
و لكني في نفس الوقت أراني أحيل سبب وصفك لها بالجميله لأمور ليس بينها أني كاتبها
طبعاً الأمر الأول تجده في إشارتك أنت
ندى دى حكايتها حكاية
  ما شاء الله عليها
 يعنى تستحق يكتب فيه دوادوين شعر

ينبوع دائم التدفق بكل ما هو صافى ونقى
  ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله
  ربنا يبارك لنا فيها وفى تواجدها وعطائها وسخائها

أما الأمر الثاني فهو أيضاً في إشارتك إنت لمنتدانا الحبيب
منتدى أبناء مصر
الذي وصفته بالقول
 روح جميلة وصادقة من الأخوة والصداقة الحقيقية
و أنت أيضاً أخي الفاضل واحدا ممن يعبرون عن تلك الروح الجميله والصداقه
و مثال جلي لما يمكن وصفه بالصداقه الحقيقيه
شكراً لك

أخوك
عصام علم الدين*

----------


## الشحرورة

أخى الكريم شاعر الدانوب
عصام علم الدين

الله الله تسلم الايادى على المشاعر الطيبة الجميلة
وهدية لليمامة تستحقها بجدارة أنسانة وطيبة وحبوبة
وروحها حلوة وده من خلال معرفتى البسيطة بها لكن وكأنها
واحدة قريبتى ربنا يديم المعروف

نص معانيه جميلة ومعبرة من فنان لأنسانة جميلة
مودتى لكم

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> الأستاذ عصام علم الدين
> 
> الله جميلة القصيدة وهدية حلوة للاستاذة اليمامة
> فهى تستحق كل الخير 
> وهى نهر للعطاء الذى لا يجف
> تمنياتى لها بالخير والسعادة
> ولحضرتك لكلماتك الجميلة
> 
> شكرا


*الأخت الفاضله
nova_n

الحمد لله أن القصيده قد جاءت قريبه من المستوى
الذي يليق بما ذكرتيه حول الأخت الفاضله اليمامه
و معك أتمنى لها كل الخير
و أتمنى لك أنت أيضاً و لكل أعضاء منتدانا الحبيب
كل الخير و السعاده
مع خالص تحياتي

أخوك
عصام علم الدين*

----------


## اليمامة

> ياسلام ياأستاذ عصام والله أثلجت صدري وعبرت بأحلى الكلمات اللي ماعرفش أقوله في صفحات
> أم آدم دي ربنا يجازيها خير ويبارك فيها وفي أولادها وأبو أولادها .انسانة فطرتها سليمة وفكرها راقي وبتعرف تعبر عن رأيها ببلاغة وبتساعدها خلفيتها الثقافية الرائعة وكمان ست بيت شاطرة ماشاء الله عليها .وأظن أكتر من كده كمان .
> أحسبها إن شاء الله على خير ولا أزكي على الله أحدا
> أمتعتنا ياأستاذ عصام خصوصا والواحد لامس بنفسه معنى وصدق الكلمات 
> ليك ياباشا باقة حروف مني 
> ولأم آدم باقة حروف 
> جزاكم الله خيرا


مرحبا يا حسن 
الحقيقة أخجلت تواضعى بهذه الفكرة التى تتصورها عنى وأتمنى من كل قلبى أن أكون كما ترى وعند حسن ظنك بى ..وكل انسان يرى العالم بعيونه..كما كل اناء بما فيه ينضح واعترف انك أخ جميل ينعكس منه كل ما هو جميل وطيب ..

شوقتنى للهدية التى انتظرها ..حيث يعجبنى جدا فنك الرائع فى الخطوط 

تحية تقدير ومودة

 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> بعد ماعرفتها هنا لفترة تأكدت انها اختارت لنفسها اللقب المناسب .. اليمامة
> بكل ما يعنيه المعنى وأكثر 
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا أستاذ عصام ..حقيقي أبدعت وأحسنت الإختيار


ربنا يخليكى يا ناريمان يا حبيبتى 
انا سعيدة برأيك واتمنى اكون عند حسن ظنك دايما
وماتنسيس انى دايما كنت بآخذ منك جرعات سلام تعينى على الأيام 
وكنت بدفع الحساب  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> اخى العزيز عصام علم الدين 
> 
> كعادتك بطيبة قلبك واحساسك المرهف تشعغر وتعبر عن انسانه طيبه القلب والمشاعر 
> 
> طيبه قلب من الشاعر وطيبه تقابلها من اليمامه 
> 
> لا نستطيع ان نفصل بين الكلمات سواء من عبر ووصف وبين من وصفته الكلمات 
> 
> احساس جميل من الموده والاخوه الراقيه  لن يوجد الا  بين ابناء مصر 
> ...


ويبارك فيك يا أستاذنا العزيز
كلماتك هى وسام على صدرى افتخر به 
وأشكر الظروف السعيدة التى جعلتنى اتعرف على هذه الصحبة الطيبة فى الله 
وعلى شخص محترم وطيب مثل حضرتك
اتمنى لك كل التوفيق والنجاح ولأسرتك الكريمة كل الأمانى الطيبة 

 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> *الأستاذ عصام
> الاستاذة اليمامة
> 
> مشاعر جميلة وكلمات رقيقة ومعبرة عن حقيقة لمستها
> من خلال الردود والموضوعات لليمامة الجميلة
> صحيح انا جديدة بس حاسة انى اعرفكم من زمان
> حقيقى باشعر أنكم عائلتى الكبيرة
> تمنياتى لكم الخير والتوافق على طول يارب
> 
> ...


نورا الشطورة
ومن أول دخول ليكى فى المنتدى وروحك خفيفة وقلبك طيب ازال اى حواجز سريعا
ولا عجب انك بعد فترة قليلة جدا صرتى فرد مهم من اسرة ابناء مصر 
أنا بشكرك جدا يا نورا على حضورك الزاهى
ودايما معانا ومنورانا وبتدخلى البهجة على قلوبنا 


 :f2:

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> ياسلام ياأستاذ عصام والله أثلجت صدري وعبرت بأحلى الكلمات اللي ماعرفش أقوله في صفحات
> أم آدم دي ربنا يجازيها خير ويبارك فيها وفي أولادها وأبو أولادها .انسانة فطرتها سليمة وفكرها راقي وبتعرف تعبر عن رأيها ببلاغة وبتساعدها خلفيتها الثقافية الرائعة وكمان ست بيت شاطرة ماشاء الله عليها .وأظن أكتر من كده كمان .
> أحسبها إن شاء الله على خير ولا أزكي على الله أحدا
> أمتعتنا ياأستاذ عصام خصوصا والواحد لامس بنفسه معنى وصدق الكلمات 
> ليك ياباشا باقة حروف مني 
> ولأم آدم باقة حروف 
> جزاكم الله خيرا


*الحبيب الشاطر حسن

أسعدني كثيراً إنك وجدت في كلماتي المتواضعه ماكنت تود أن تقوله للأخت الفاضله أم آدم - اليمامه
و مثلك أدعو لها أن يجازيها الله كل خير و يبارك لها في بيتها و أولادها و زوجها
و يسعدها مثلما تسعدنا بنشاطها الدؤوب وشديد حرصها و إهتمامها بمنتدانا الحبيب
فين بقى ياعم إنت باقة الحروف دي؟
و لا هي عزومة مراكبيه يافنان ياجميل
خالص تحياتي

أخوك
عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام كابو

*الاخ الفاضل أ. عصام

لمحة جميلة من قلمك الصادق و احساسك المرهف تجاه شخصية من اعز شخصيات المنتدى 

بالفعل ندى تستحق كل هذا الكلام الجميل و اكثر يا شاعرنا الجميل

كنت اتمنى ان اكتب كلمات فى حقها اكثر من ذلك لكنني مع الاسف لا امتلك موهبتك الرقيقة ولا احساسك المرهف اخي الكريم
كما انني لا امتلك اسلوبا مميزا و لغة حوارية على اعلى درجة كما تمتلك ندى

بجد بجد.. كل الفخر لي انني انتمي لمنتدي يضم كلاكما أخواي العزيزان*

----------


## اليمامة

> الله على جمال الكلمات والروح
> من شاعر مرهف الحس
> لإنسانة جديرة بكل كلمة وأكثر
> حقا ندى منذ دخولها المنتدى وهي اليمامة الرقيقة
> التي تحط في أي ركن فتملؤه بهجة وعطاء
> وحقاً ندى هذا ليس مجرد عالم افتراضي 
> هو فعلا جزء من واقعنا ومن فكرنا ووجداننا
> شاعرنا المبدع عصام .. رائعة كلماتك
> الرقيقة ندى .. تستحقين وأكثر


كم أنا سعيدة لقراءة كلماتك يا فراشة 
لأننى عند حسن ظنك كما أتمنى ان اكون دائما 
ولأن صورتى لديك جميلة على هذا الوصف الذى ادعو الله ان اكون جديرة به 
لوجودك فى هذا الحدث الرائع بالنسبة لى وقع النغم ..وهسيس الفراشات 

تحية محبة وتقدير 
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> اليمامة تعرف جيدا ما تقول و كيف تشعر بما تقول  
> 
> و عصام يعرف جيدا كيف يقول ما يود أن يقول و كيف يفهم ما يقال 
> 
> و ما يخرج من القلب يصل إلى القلب 
> 
> و ما يخرج من اللسان لا يتجاوز الآذان
> 
> لذا فحديث القلوب سهل الخروج .. سهل الوصول .. سهل الفهم .. سهل التصديق .. سهل التقدير .. لمن يحسنون لغة الصدق و القلوب 
> ...


وأنت أيضا يا فاضل تعرف جيدا كيف تحيل الكلم إلى لآلىء ..
ان كلامك كاللؤلؤ 
لست أدرى ماذا أقول لك بعد هذا الكلام الجميل فى حقى والذى ادرك جيدا انه يخرج عن طور المجاملات الرقيقة الى الرأى الجاد والموضوعى ؟
انه لمما يثير ابتهاجى حقا وفخرى 

كل الشكر لك يا فاضل على حضورك 
وتفضل اسمى آيات الإحترام والتقدير 
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الأخ والصديق الحبيب عصام علم الدين
الأخت العزيزة والغالية اليمامة
نفتقدكما بشدة فى المنتدى
لكما منا ألف وردة ووردة
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## اليمامة

ألف شكر وتحية لرفع هذه القصيدة التى تخجلنى أحمد 
والشكر والتحية موصولين للشاعر الجميل عصام علم الدين 
فلها فى النفس والذكرى كل أثر جميل وطيب 

تحياتى
 :f2:

----------

